# Philips 42" Views please



## IrishGunner (23 Dec 2006)

Thinking of getting this LCD

http://www.didstore.com/store_detail.asp?modelcode=42PF5331&subid=196

Phillips 42" anyone got any views or have one ?

Thanks


----------



## bacchus (23 Dec 2006)

What the size of your TV room and what distance will you seat from the TV?


----------



## IrishGunner (23 Dec 2006)

Will be sitting 10-15 yards away from TV

Open plan front room so there is enough space


----------



## Murt10 (23 Dec 2006)

25% off all goods in Dunnes tomorrow morning (Christmas Eve) between 6.00 am and 9.00 am on your clubcard. The offer excludes drink (not for sale until later in the day - Sunday licensing laws)

Same TV as you have linked to in DID for E1,400 is available for the same amount in Dunnes (less 25% - for that amount of money I would be prepared to get up early) 





Murt


----------



## IrishGunner (24 Dec 2006)

The 25% off is you just get more points on your value card not an actual 25% off the tv


----------



## bacchus (3 Jan 2007)

IrishGunner said:


> Will be sitting 10-15 yards away from TV



I have always been told as a rule of thumb that the ideal viewing distance from a TV screen is 5 to 7 times the diagonal of the screen.
So, 42" * 6 =  7.2 yd..

Looks like this is too small for your castle...


----------



## Ballyman (3 Jan 2007)

IrishGunner said:


> Thinking of getting this LCD
> 
> http://www.didstore.com/store_detail.asp?modelcode=42PF5331&subid=196
> 
> ...


 
BTW, It's a Plasma and not an LCD.


----------



## Leo (3 Jan 2007)

Only spotted this now, I have the similar 5531. Nice TV, previously had a Hitachi which suffered a lot more from ghosting. No such problems with this one, even after a Sky Sports marathon.

As for viewing distance, plenty of info on the web, these recommend 10.5 feet for a 42" screen, many sites recommend sitting closer to HD material. This site has a slightly more complex calculator.


----------



## IrishGunner (3 Jan 2007)

Ballyman said:


> BTW, It's a Plasma and not an LCD.



Yeah found that out ended up buying Philips 42" lcd in Power city


----------



## Ballyman (4 Jan 2007)

Just wondering, but why did you go for the LCD over the Plasma??

I want to buy something similar but dunno which one to go for.


----------



## IrishGunner (4 Jan 2007)

Ballyman said:


> Just wondering, but why did you go for the LCD over the Plasma??
> 
> I want to buy something similar but dunno which one to go for.



Personal Choice. Read reviews of both on the interweb then went to Power City checked out what I liked and then made the choice

no technical reason as such


----------



## Rizzo the ra (8 Jan 2007)

IrishGuner,
Just a quick question, how is your Philips 42" LCD working out? any issues? I am planning on buying one today. I am a big sports fan (mainly football) so i was wondering how it is for that? Any blurring etc watching games?
Thanks


----------



## philboy (8 Jan 2007)

Rizzo the ra said:


> IrishGuner,
> Just a quick question, how is your Philips 42" LCD working out? any issues? I am planning on buying one today. I am a big sports fan (mainly football) so i was wondering how it is for that? Any blurring etc watching games?
> Thanks


Heh,
I bought this LG 42" for my Dads about 2 weeks ago, its excellent. It has a 8 ms response time which is excellent so i noticed no blurring & at the minute he only has analog NTL but digital is on the way. When i watched Match of the Day on it, the picture was excellent. It has 2 HDMI sockets too and a really good contrast ratio. 

A similar spec in a Philips i saw was over 2.5K. Can't remember the exact spec, it is currently out of stock on Pixmania but is coming in 2moro. I paid 1350 i think its just under the 1300 now. Delivery is €30 with DHL, excellent 2 day delivery to your door. My Dad isn't big on sound so he just uses the in-built sound instead of any home cinema system &i have to say it sounds pretty impressive too. 

LG are Korean & aren't as well-known in the european market as the big players like Sony or Philips but are becoming extremely popular. You do get a really high spec for the price. LGL are rated highly in a lot of reviews that i researched. An LG tv on this CNET review comes in 2nd place. http://www.cnet.com.au/tvs/0,239035260,230000056c-1r-10s,00.htm


----------



## shankly (8 Jan 2007)

You'd be foolish to pay big money for LCD or Plasmas. Look more closely... picture quality is rubbish - fringing around sharp edges, fine detail is blurry. They look fancy in the corner of your living room, but that's all they've got going for them. They're good in theory but the technology just isn't there yet. Quite simply, you still cant beat the "old" CRT's!


----------



## tiger (8 Jan 2007)

Not sure I fully agree about the picture quality, but yes, in my mind there is a question mark over what do the response times they quote really mean in terms of fast moving sports action.  I think the real problem is that a screen that big will show up all the flaws in a "standard" tv picture and be irritating to watch.


----------



## IrishGunner (8 Jan 2007)

Rizzo the ra said:


> IrishGuner,
> Just a quick question, how is your Philips 42" LCD working out? any issues? I am planning on buying one today. I am a big sports fan (mainly football) so i was wondering how it is for that? Any blurring etc watching games?
> Thanks



Well was watching the mancs match and saw nothing wrong with the tv that is not the mancs
Maybe with time I maybe become picky on things but I am quite happy. Picked up a subwoofer and amp and speakers from Peats and nearly blew the house down


----------



## MonsieurBond (8 Jan 2007)

shankly said:


> You'd be foolish to pay big money for LCD or Plasmas. Look more closely... picture quality is rubbish - fringing around sharp edges, fine detail is blurry. They look fancy in the corner of your living room, but that's all they've got going for them. They're good in theory but the technology just isn't there yet. Quite simply, you still cant beat the "old" CRT's!



Shankly, I think you might be living in the past a little here.

The blurring you refer to has been eliminated by very fast refresh rates on recent generation LCDs.

Sony don't make CRT TVs any more. Does this not tell you something?

There is no denying that CRTs are better value but I don't think it is true to say they are alwasys going to look better than LCDs/Plasmas, particularly at larger screen sizes, i.e. 32" and above.

Today's LCDs and Plasmas look as good as CRTs - or at least, the higher end ones do.


----------



## shankly (10 Jan 2007)

MonsieurBond said:


> Shankly, I think you might be living in the past a little here.
> 
> The blurring you refer to has been eliminated by very fast refresh rates on recent generation LCDs.
> 
> ...


 
Agreed - CRT's are quickly becoming a part of history but I think it's a shame. Sony have only stopped making CRT TVs cos they make more money from Plasmas/LCD's - nothing to do with picture quality!

Look at the monitors Sony are producing for TV companies/broadcast industry... mostly CRTs! The professionals haven't been fooled. When it comes to analysing picture quality a pro will always use a CRT - widely accepted that detail, colour fidelity and contrast of CRT's is superior.


- Recent quote from Ivan Reel, Product Manager, Sony:
“Professional liquid crystal display (LCD) monitors certainly have their place, but for the most critical evaluation, there is not yet a display technology that can replace CRT. CRT continues to hold an edge over competing technologies in terms of gray scale reproduction, standardized color gamma, black reproduction, and contrast range.”


There's no doubt that plasma and LCD are the future but at present the technology just isn't there yet. Simple test: Place an LCD beside a CRT, both showing the same picture from the same source and draw your own conclusion, but IMO, for the most naturally pleasing crisp image I haven't seen better than CRT.

Of course I'll be eating my words when (eventually) we receive a true HD service and I'll be left on the shelf with my CRT...! But by then all your 1000euro plasmas will have packed up anyway (joke)!


----------

